# MM off-road March 26th



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

ok, the plan for this weekend is to get a printer working and work on an impound system. everything else will be the same. 2w SC will run with 2w buggy if enough show up.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Looking forward to it since I couldn't make the last HARC. I'll be running:

1/10 4wd
1/8 ebuggy
1/10 2wd (if I can get it fixed in time. My friend could be running this if he wants to)


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm in for 4x4 SC. Waiting on my 1/10 4wwd to arrive.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im only running 4w buggy i cant race two classes and run the races! anyone need a novak 5.5hv 550 short course motor? i got one for 75.00


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in for some 4WD Buggy!

I will be taking pictures too so clean your car bodies between rounds


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What motor are you going with Marcus? 

Just FYI, I only put 2296mah back in my battery and my motor felt like it was probably 120 or so after the main. Just figured I would rub that in a little more! LOL


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Im in for 2 & 4wheel buggy..i cant wait racing at m&m rocks all I have to do is race and chill in the pits.lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> Im in for 2 & 4wheel buggy..i cant wait racing at m&m rocks all I have to do is race and chill in the pits.lol


i feel ya man!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> What motor are you going with Marcus?
> 
> Just FYI, I only put 2296mah back in my battery and my motor felt like it was probably 120 or so after the main. Just figured I would rub that in a little more! LOL


in buggy im going with a boosted 7.5 and tekin RS. i figured out what was wrong with my truck, the novak 5.5HV is only 3700kv!! that is why i had to gear so high the tekin 5.5 is 5000kv. the Hv is better suited for 3s/4s so now i have to sell it before i can run SC again. i plan on going with a MMP and tekin sc4.5 eventually of ballistic 4.5 whichever i come across first. im also going to go with saddlepacks on the hyper to get the weight to the back. i made the pieces today:work:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I won't make this one sadly, I have other duties.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Guffinator said:


> I won't make this one sadly, I have other duties.


Awe mannn... This is probably the only one I can make, and I havent smashed you off the track in a long time. Lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mofreaka said:


> Awe mannn... This is probably the only one I can make, and I havent smashed you off the track in a long time. Lol


I was wondering where you've been


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah working nites and sleeping all day :/


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may make the next one. Waiting until my new rig comes in to race again. lol. Hopefully that will be in time for the next race.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I won't make this race either. Gotta take my daughter to a birthday party


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

What time does the fun start?


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Around noon.


----------



## rcrona (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't think we're gonna be able to make it this time. 2 Hockey games, Little League, Funeral, and sons B-Day party. Daddy couldn't wait and gave him the Hyper early and he freaked out. Since he was on Spring Break we practiced last thur at M&M and he loves it.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i have a hyper now too! so i can help you guys with a setup, i spent two solid days last week with it and finally got it to handle pretty good!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm ready to race already.

I'm building my b44 right now, hoping to have it ready for the april race. I built both diffs, do I need to put grease on the diff gear itself? It didnt say to, so I didnt. Also, does anyone know if the stock wheels can be dyed? I've done some before that didnt take the dye, just wondering before I tried it. I also still havent decided on a motor system. Either the Tekin RS 7.5, or the novak ballistic 8.5?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

LowBlueRanger said:


> I'm ready to race already.
> 
> I'm building my b44 right now, hoping to have it ready for the april race. I built both diffs, do I need to put grease on the diff gear itself? It didnt say to, so I didnt. Also, does anyone know if the stock wheels can be dyed? I've done some before that didnt take the dye, just wondering before I tried it. I also still havent decided on a motor system. Either the Tekin RS 7.5, or the novak ballistic 8.5?


I don't put grease directly on the gear and I'm sure the wheels can be dyed i did it way back when and the plastic is the same I'm sure. For the power system i would think about a 6.5 the 8.5 won't lay down the power you need for 4wheel. I'm running one in my 2wheel and i would like a little more i can't imagine having it in my B44.

Does anyone have an extra saddle pack they wanna sell or rent sat?


----------



## rcrona (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I got 2 MRT transponders commin. Won't be here by this weekend but hopefully should be here by the April races. My youngest and I might be able to make it this sat. for some 2wd action. Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The 8.5 will work, it has enough tourque to push the 44 around. I put it up because I wanted more top end. You'll have an advantage clearing jumps because, it'll launch the 44 easily but, on the straights towards the end of it you'll have to really race to stay in position. 

I went to a 5.5 and it has the speed but, not the punch of the 8.5. The 8.5 will go into my 2wd when ever it comes...lol. Next month hopefully.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LowBlueRanger said:


> I'm ready to race already.
> 
> I'm building my b44 right now, hoping to have it ready for the april race. I built both diffs, do I need to put grease on the diff gear itself? It didnt say to, so I didnt. Also, does anyone know if the stock wheels can be dyed? I've done some before that didnt take the dye, just wondering before I tried it. I also still havent decided on a motor system. Either the Tekin RS 7.5, or the novak ballistic 8.5?


I use a small amount of Teflon greae on my diff gear. Those diffs really seal well, so it doesn't get gritty.

Tekin over Novak, no contest. And 6.5 is the perfect motor for B44. Not sure what Karl is talking about with not enough torque, etc. The speedos and radios today are so sophisticated you can get as much punch as you want. My punch setting is at 7 of 9 and it comes out of corners like a rocket. I don't even want to know what 9 feels like, LOL.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Had a great time racing at M&M today. Big thanks to Chris for letting me run his SC10. I am going to try to make it down there again soon. Today made me realize how much I miss racing. :cheers:

Just need to find something to run. Anyone have a nice used 4x4 SC truck for sale?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i could be persuaded to sell my Hyper 10 with a motor and loads of parts!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

justinspeed79 said:


> Anyone have a nice used 4x4 SC truck for sale?


PM sent


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Performance Enhancing Drugs and RC*

I want both Larry and his B44 checked for PED's ha ha ha. Man, that was some kind of run in the main. I think Phil and I answered any questions about how tough the B44 is. That was a 60 mph hit, we were both WOT at the time. It was so hard that it knocked my hall sensor half out of the motor. Justin, glad you had fun. Get a 4x4 SC and get back to racing.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I knew Justin would surface again some time!!!! 

They always come back.....


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I had a great time, everything went much smoother. It could of been because we had about 1/2 as many people out, but still fun. I have the b44 built, and the motor should be in tomorrow. I went with a 7.5 w/tekin rs. I might go out to m&m saturday to test it out. The kit went together with ease, had so much fun building it I doubt I'll buy another rtr. lol Trying to decide what kit to buy next already.....maybe after summer.

Oh yeah, where are you b44 guys mounting your PTs? I read that it shouldn't be mounted with carbon fiber between it and the track, kind of hard since the whole thing is cf. I have the new style PT with the little mount it snaps in, which I have to use because I'm using it for both my rides.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

On my B44, I have it attached on top of the steering servo.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

sfleuriet said:


> On my B44, I have it attached on top of the steering servo.


+1. Never had an issue. With a 1/10 car you can just use velcro to hold in place. Makes it easy to swap back and forth.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I ran the b44 with a tekin RS, 7.5t with 18t pinion. Seemed a little slow for me, maybe I just expected to much. I havent really messed with any of the setting other than taking off reverse and lvc. Whats all this I hear about "boosted"? I also wanted a larger pinion, but thats all they had.

Anyway I plan on running it on the track tomorrow to break in the drivetrain a little.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be at MM tomorrow around noon if you need any help.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That pinion is too small. I run a 20 or 21 with a 6.5. Even the old recommended gearing showed a 20 with a 7.5, and they've revised that where they're running even larger pinions. Try a 21, that ought to be money at M&M, if you feel like you need more top end, try a 22. With a 7.5 motor you shouldn't need any boost or turbo.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

cjtamu said:


> That pinion is too small. I run a 20 or 21 with a 6.5. Even the old recommended gearing showed a 20 with a 7.5, and they've revised that where they're running even larger pinions. Try a 21, that ought to be money at M&M, if you feel like you need more top end, try a 22. With a 7.5 motor you shouldn't need any boost or turbo.


I ran 2 packs through it at m&m and it felt a little under geared. I think with a 20 or 21 pinion it'll be right where it needs to be. I just bought the 18t because thats all the lhs had. I'll order some new ones this week.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy ****! i just drove Cristians B4.1 STOCK OUT OF THE BOX(stock tires too and kit setup) and it was insane fast, probably the best 2wd i have ever driven! it was really perfect if thats even possible. i cant imagine the TLR22 being too much if any better than that WOW!


----------



## GP40X (Jul 8, 2010)

Marcus,

What classes do you run on Saturday at M&M? I will be down Memorial Day weekend.

Thanks,
Bill
_I used to be disgusted, now I'm just amused._


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

GP40X said:


> Marcus,
> 
> What classes do you run on Saturday at M&M? I will be down Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> ...


Novice
Pro 4 Short course
Houston BAJA (anything 2wd)
4W 1/10th buggy mod
1/8 e buggy


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, the car was really good today. I wore through almost the set of the Holeshot 2.0 Tires. The car is amazing and I love those 20 min run times with 3800mah batteries


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Think we can get a separate class of 2wd Mod Buggy for next weekend? I'd rather run that instead of my Ebuggy.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

depends on who shows up, i know for sure i cant just add another class and there are only two or three 2w sc guys. laptimes are virtually the same on both. i am going to close registration at 11:00 this saturday and start 30 min earlier.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

2wd sc and 2wd buggy really aren't comparable. I am nearly a full lap faster with my buggy than my sc in a qualified. but yeah, not much we can do with numbers the way they are, can't justify two 3 car heats lol. If we ever end up with 2 heats in that class, i would suggest we split sc and buggy into separate heats.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

how are they not comparable? your laptimes were within a few tenths on both classes. a full lap only says that you got past lap traffic smoother on a run. during the races neither vehicle was breaking away from another except for Thomas' 2wd it was really quick, he got in a couple of high 22second laps, everyone else was mid 23's. but your right i cant justify splitting them up unless we get at least 4 in SC by itself.And even then i dont know if i would seperate them, depends on who is running what!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not complaining, I understand why it has to be the way it is. Also not sure what you're looking at. There's only one race where I ran both my B4 and my SC10, and Thomas wasn't there. Best laps with B4 were mid 23's to low 24's, best ones with the SC10 were mid 25's to low 26's. In other words, a good lap with my SC10 is almost 2 seconds slower than with the B4. I think that's about the same gap as b/w the 2wd buggies and a 4wd buggy. Not sure what you're basing your assumptions on, but tell you what. I'll let you take both of mine for a spin at the next race. Won't take long for you to figure out why one has an advantage.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i was calling the last race and watching the laptimes ( i have that information!!!) and they are not far off! at any rate it is what it is we will just run whatever shows up and keep all 2w together. i know that Jason, Smiley and Cristian just got 2w buggies so its going to be a big class real soon!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Mantisworx said:


> i was calling the last race and watching the laptimes ( i have that information!!!) and they are not far off! at any rate it is what it is we will just run whatever shows up and keep all 2w together. i know that Jason, Smiley and Cristian just got 2w buggies so its going to be a big class real soon!


Help me, because I'm not understanding this... are you saying if those 3 + Chris & I show up, the 5+ of us will have our OWN class? That is all I want. I don't expect you to give us a dedicated class if only 2 or 3 show up - that is a waste of time.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i cant add another class and get three qualifiers. if 2w SC wants to run they are going to have to run with 2w buggy until i eliminate e buggy. we pretty much always have had enough 2w buggy its 2w SC that is throwing us off right now but really there is only two and Tore in his stadium truck. the buggies and trucks CAN run together, neither one runs over the other like when i had all SC together, that was awful! i know Jorge has an AE SC on order so who know how long he is even going to run his 2w once he gets his 4w. we will just have to see how it pans out!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Steve, i am going to run my buggy, so that only leaves Jorge with a 2wd sc that i know of, and one ST if he shows up.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Marcus, i like your comment about lap times not being "too far off" with SC and 2wd buggy. Go to the printouts from the March !2 race. i won 2wd buggy and the 2wd SC class, such as it was. Look at the lap times. You wanna give that much up in 4wd each lap? Ha ha ha. I would love to get to a point where we have enough trucks for a 2wd SC class, buy not holding my breath. Too hard to drive to keep most people's interest. I really don't see any other way to do it right now but run all the 2wd together either.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

yup!


----------

